# Different addresses for green card



## Dreamflower (May 5, 2011)

Hello All, 

My employer is planning to apply for my Green card (labor) next month. My employer has multiple work locations. My employer is going to apply the green card from Washington DC office location but I stay in Delaware and work from Delaware Office Location.

1. Will this impact the process in any way?
2. Do I have to move to Washington DC office to work at any point during the Green Card process? If yes, please let me know at what stage?
3. And if I have to move to Washington DC office to work then do I have to move to stay in Washington DC or can i still stay in Delaware and work from Washington DC?

Appreciate the help!


----------

